# Self Guiding Ammo



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder how long it will take to put that technology in to smaller calibers. Although it would probably be cost prohibitive to the average joe, the question begs-is this a fire and then las it in concept, or is this smart technology and bullets “know” what the actual target is?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It would be easier to build if it were laser guided but it would be a better round if it were fire and forget - optical image targeting.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I imagine cost will relegate these rounds to snipers, as the average joe manning an M2 doesn’t need something like that.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone seem the study on this round? I would like to see it.


MOLON LABE


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I'd like to see a .22LR round self guided!! Then i'd never miss that damn ground hog again.


----------

